# Where'd the varnishes go? Specifically alkyd...



## LJRay (Apr 12, 2014)

I've been to Lowes, Home Depot, Menards, Westlake, and a local woodworker shop and they do not have any varnishes. Or at least anything labeled varnish. Poly this and that, shellacs, stains, and waxes but no varnish. Sherwin Williams has a varnish but it's poly based not alkyd.


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

Try a marine supply store.


----------



## ThomasChippendale (Nov 6, 2015)

Interlux, Epiphanes, Petit, all at your local marine supply store.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

There are only 2 commonly available ones these days, and for one it's not-so-common. That one would be the Pratt and Lambert 38 varnish, an alkyd resin/soya oil formula and my favorite among oil based finishes. Very light in color, and no one within 100 miles of me seems to stock it. You can get over the internet. The second which should be a little easier to find is the Sherwin Williams Fast Dry Oil Varnish (careful, they make a urethane formula as well). It's a linseed oil oil/alkyd resin formula and has that distinct amber coloring. Even so it's a very good finish, and when on sale isn't that terribly expensive. McClosky's Heirloom was bought buy Cabot and relabeled as Cabet 8000, then suddenly discontinued. One last thing, I think the Watco Danish oil actually has an alkyd resin varnish in it (unless they changed in the last few years). Still don't understand the magic of the word "polyurethane", a curse of Norm I guess.


----------



## TheuneM (Dec 22, 2015)

I am not sure what you are planing on using it for, But I might suggest using Danish oil for protecting the wood and at the same time bringing out the true beauty of the wood.


----------



## LJRay (Apr 12, 2014)

Ger, PJ, Thanks. The local marine shop doesn't stock it but they can get any variety of Interlux or Pettit. In my quick search of Interlux I can't find any information saying which product would have alkyd resins. An the other hand Pettit Paint's website indicates their Flagship Varnish is "a special blend of phenolic and alkyd resins". So at least that's something.

Fred, yeah, I remember varnish was a commonly used term. I was a little shocked that it's practically non-existent now. Sherwin Williams had the urethane Fast Dry Oil Varnish but not alkyd. I picked that up just in case. Although, an amber coloring may not suit my desire.

TheuneM, I may go that route. What sent me on this wild hunt was two things. One, I recently read Chris Shwarz's workbench book (the red one) and he mentions in a couple of places that he uses an equal parts mix of alkyd varnish, BLO, and mineral spirits. Two, I have a small three legged walnut table that I made in a High School workshop a few decades ago. I gave it to my mother without a finish being applied. She's given me the ultimatum to finish it. I thought that since varnish/BLO/mineral spirits was good enough for a workbench then it'd be good enough for a not-so good table. And I'd get some practice for when I build a workbench.


----------



## TheuneM (Dec 22, 2015)

The reason I suggest danish oil is because of the results, here are some photos of just part of some projects made out of Cedar with only part of it having danish oil applied. One thing I love about it is the fact that the wood retains all of its beauty and does not look like there is something on the surface and yet the oil hardens under the surface of the wood to create a protective finish. You can see the amazing difference from before and after. If you want to see any of the finished items I have them listed under my projects.


----------



## TinWhiskers (Oct 17, 2015)

Wholesale Marine

My fav varnish doesn't seem to be carried at West Marine anymore? Interlux 96. I've been going online at wholesale marine the last few years. My Lowes did have Cabot's varnish by the gallon lately.


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

waterlox woodcraft.


----------



## ThomasChippendale (Nov 6, 2015)

http://www.yachtpaint.com/LiteratureCentre/varnish-guide-info-interlux-eng.pdf

http://www.yachtpaint.com/LiteratureCentre/varnish-guide-info-interlux-eng.pdf

You are right, Interlux does not state their resin base not even in their MSDS but I found these articles from them, apperas that Goldspar and Schooner are alkyd based.


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

Jamestown Distributors has a wide variety of varnishes.
http://www.jamestowndistributors.com/userportal/search_subCategory.do?categoryName=Varnish&category=36&refine=1&page=GRID


----------



## LJRay (Apr 12, 2014)

Good information. Thank you gents.


----------



## Pezking7p (Nov 17, 2013)

No one is selling a pure polyurethane finish, and almost no one is selling a pure alkyd finish. They are all blends, because each one on its own is not very desirable. So I would not put a lot of stock in what a product calls itself.

That said, anything labeled as "oil" finish is most likely heavily alkyd based - Danish oil, tung oil, oil finish. Probably easier to go based off of the properties of the finished product rather than what the manufacturer markets the product as.


----------

